# what a wonderfull weekend for camping



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

this w/end's weather would have made it great even if you had been in a tent , unfortunately we were unable to confirm early enough to book with our fellow mhf ers so booked at the last minute to oakley farm just off junction 13 of the A34 good little site of 30 pitches though it also has a rally field for 45+ with about a dozen electric points with the show weekend probably too close for a rally but the main site was only £12 inc ehu . 
show was good but went there looking to compare a couple of A class vehicles we were considering only to loose the O/H inside some panel van's with the comment "i could drive one of these" battle lost 
and when we walked onto ih motorhome stand she found her dream veh the oregon rl, me pointing out that at £63000 it was dearer than some of the A class veh's did not make a difference more research req'd methinks, 
we left on sunday following the green shaded roads this took us across to lambourn down's and up into the cotswolds, the tourist information at burford pointed us to a pub in whichford, the norman knight have entered details in the pub stopovers, £12 ehu and hardstanding , own microbrewery and hook norton beers went down well and good bar food as well , 
strolled round sunday morning to the local pottery, some faboulos pots, one in particular would take a medium size tree but at £2950 for one pot too rich for my blood , a standard 10" pot for a single fuschia was about £75 , 
on the way back stumbled across the stunning burton dasset hills at fenny compton how can i have lived 60 years and never even heard of places like this , i love france but nothing i have seen there betters the cotswolds


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We too had a brilliant weekend in a tiny Caravan Club CL where we shared a half acre field with one other MH for 2 nights, and a trailer tent too for the first night. It had toilets but no showers, bins, water and loo emptying and cost us just £5 per night. Fantastic, and just 6 miles from Bath and about the same from Ikea in Bristol. A cheap and wonderful weekend and we came back with all we went for; wardrobes and chests of drawers for the house we are moving to next month when our lovely family home is sold. (We have already replaced it with a lovely home in France but can't live there full time for a further year until we retire!) and a tablecloth for the table on the veranda in France (where we go for 10 days on Friday after work!) We also bought a decent carving set, the first for almost 36 years of married life!


----------

